# Height increasing stack?



## Madness (Sep 20, 2018)

Is this safe at 13?? Hexarelin + CJC-1295, Vitamin K2 MK-4, Glucosamine & Chondroiton, IGF-1 LR3, DHT cream , sleeping 10.5hrs per night on avg, never drinking 

The person who did this got 3 inches of growth but they where 16.

Thoughts please


----------



## Tricky (Sep 20, 2018)

How are you going to get IGF-1?


----------



## Madness (Sep 20, 2018)

Tricky said:


> How are you going to get IGF-1?


https://purerawz.com/product/igf-1-des-1mg/ 


ps if u ever need sources https://www.anabolicsteroidsunleashed.com/sources.html


----------



## Tricky (Sep 20, 2018)

Madness said:


> https://purerawz.com/product/igf-1-des-1mg/
> 
> 
> ps if u ever need sources https://www.anabolicsteroidsunleashed.com/sources.html



Dawg, that shit is fake.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 20, 2018)

https://medalsresearch.com/collections/sarms/products/ibutamorin-mk-677

am buying this soon, 16 6’3 father 6’4, will update yall w results


----------



## Madness (Sep 20, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Dawg, that shit is fake.


Lol vouched for by spartan himself

Idk if u have ever heard of him but he gives no bs sarms and steroid advice https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_Npnq27tvkKA4L3aqwI08g


ZyzzReincarnate said:


> https://medalsresearch.com/collections/sarms/products/ibutamorin-mk-677
> 
> am buying this soon, 16 6’3 father 6’4, will update yall w results



Mk-677 isnt that good for height however 

Watch this whole video


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Sep 20, 2018)

Um I don't think any Anabolic steroid is safe for a 13 year old. By taking steroids at that age you're probably gonna stunt your growth and you'll never get to grow any taller so, yeah, don't take any just wait it out


----------



## Madness (Sep 20, 2018)

fatcelnolonger said:


> Um I don't think any Anabolic steroid is safe for a 13 year old. By taking steroids at that age you're probably gonna stunt your growth and you'll never get to grow any taller so, yeah, don't take any just wait it out


No AAS in this stack or any roids


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Sep 20, 2018)

Madness said:


> No AAS in this stack or any roids


tbh I don't know. ask either @ZyzzReincarnate or @Intel.Imperitive roids or not roids doesn't matter i'm not well informed on this topic lol I don't even know what hexarelin is


----------



## Madness (Sep 20, 2018)

fatcelnolonger said:


> tbh I don't know. ask either @ZyzzReincarnate or @Intel.Imperitive roids or not roids doesn't matter i'm not well informed on this topic lol I don't even know what hexarelin is


Hexalrelin is a peptide @ZyzzReincarnate replied idk where he went lol. AND @Intel.Imperitive GET YO ASS OVER HERE BOHI


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 20, 2018)

Madness said:


> Hexalrelin is a peptide @ZyzzReincarnate replied idk where he went lol. AND @Intel.Imperitive GET YO ASS OVER HERE BOHI


sorry brah just killed my 2 and a half hour back/bi/legs sesh


----------



## Madness (Sep 20, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> sorry brah just killed my 2 and a half hour back/bi/legs sesh



*SLURPSS* noice and is the stack safeee


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 20, 2018)

Madness said:


> *SLURPSS* noice and is the stack safeee


mine? yea no sides kept all gains. currently on pct all i lost was some vascularity


----------



## jefferson (Sep 20, 2018)

I don't think you should risk taking anything shady at 13, just eat plenty, get enough sleep and don't worry about this stuff. The vast majority of supplements won't do anything. Prohormones will do something but you could also damage yourself so just stay away. Go play fortnite or something boyo.


----------



## Madness (Sep 20, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> mine? yea no sides kept all gains. currently on pct all i lost was some vascularity


Have you ever tried DHB I've heard its the shit


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 20, 2018)

Madness said:


> Have you ever tried DHB I've heard its the shit


dunno what that is


----------



## Madness (Sep 20, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> dunno what that is


1 testosterone cypionate hard to find but this guy gives U the source if u go on a phone call with him but it costs money .


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 20, 2018)

Madness said:


> 1 testosterone cypionate hard to find but this guy gives U the source if u go on a phone call with him but it costs money .



hmm dunno if i wanna fuck around with obscure shit tbh


----------



## Madness (Sep 20, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> hmm dunno if i wanna fuck around with obscure shit tbh


Its only obscure because its new. In the future expect this to be as common as trenbolone this is what the pros are using now

But its your choice my brudda


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 20, 2018)

Madness said:


> Its only obscure because its new. In the future expect this to be as common as trenbolone this is what the pros are using now
> 
> But its your choice my brudda


until one year down the line you literally die of a heart attack. im 16, not gonna fuck around trying obscure shit


----------



## Madness (Sep 20, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> until one year down the line you literally die of a heart attack. im 16, not gonna fuck around trying obscure shit


Fair point bro I have alot of time to see the long term sides im waiting till 17 to start cycling


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 20, 2018)

Madness said:


> Fair point bro I have alot of time to see the long term sides im waiting till 17 to start cycling


i feel bad for u, ur only 13 so like ur stuck waiting for ur potential to shine. luckily for me i didnt give a fuck until about 6 months ago when i was in prime shape to start working out.


----------



## Madness (Sep 20, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> i feel bad for u, ur only 13 so like ur stuck waiting for ur potential to shine. luckily for me i didnt give a fuck until about 6 months ago when i was in prime shape to start working out.


Its alright man I keep busy with hockey I play at a high competitive level no time to sit and ponder


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 20, 2018)

Wtf is a 13 yo here? Like that is prime age for lookaxxing potential but wtf


----------



## Swagwaffle (Sep 20, 2018)

Madness said:


> Is this safe at 13?? Hexarelin + CJC-1295, Vitamin K2 MK-4, Glucosamine & Chondroiton, IGF-1 LR3, DHT cream , sleeping 10.5hrs per night on avg, never drinking
> 
> The person who did this got 3 inches of growth but they where 16.
> 
> Thoughts please


no bro i think u should rethink such thing. U can randomly have a growth increase age in the future. 

Yes im a manlet it sucks but I deal with it.


----------



## Madness (Sep 20, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Wtf is a 13 yo here? Like that is prime age for lookaxxing potential but wtf


Ik im lucky to have found this


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 20, 2018)

Madness said:


> Ik im lucky to have found this


Real shit here kid, 1300mg calcium (1.12 L / 5 cups of milk a day) and do not, I repeat, do fucking not become defeatist because defeatist=cortisol=low T=you are fucked

Also if you don't want to socially rope don't ever Talk about this shit with Friends and such

Sleep 10hrs or more for heigth gains (you are a fucking 13yo It should be ez)


----------



## Tricky (Sep 20, 2018)

jefferson said:


> I don't think you should risk taking anything shady at 13, just eat plenty, get enough sleep and don't worry about this stuff. The vast majority of supplements won't do anything. Prohormones will do something but you could also damage yourself so just stay away. Go play fortnite or something boyo.



Dawg, I'm not going crazy in saying that you can't Google up Anabolic Steriods in the US, right?


----------



## jefferson (Sep 21, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Dawg, I'm not going crazy in saying that you can't Google up Anabolic Steriods in the US, right?


What? not sure what you mean... but you can just google up steroids and order them online if that's what you meant. I'm in Canada but it's also illegal here and I ordered mine from this site: https://www.proroid.com/. ezpz


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 21, 2018)

Madness said:


> Is this safe at 13?? Hexarelin + CJC-1295, Vitamin K2 MK-4, Glucosamine & Chondroiton, IGF-1 LR3, DHT cream , sleeping 10.5hrs per night on avg, never drinking
> 
> The person who did this got 3 inches of growth but they where 16.
> 
> Thoughts please


Too young kid. Wait till you're 16 atleast.


----------



## Unwanted (Sep 21, 2018)

Could that be used for frame gains OP? And how long should it be used to see the effects?


----------



## x69 (Sep 21, 2018)

Take 5000g trenbolone. Would increase your hgh by a lot.
Also some other things


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 21, 2018)

.


Madness said:


> Is this safe at 13?? Hexarelin + CJC-1295, Vitamin K2 MK-4, Glucosamine & Chondroiton, IGF-1 LR3, DHT cream , sleeping 10.5hrs per night on avg, never drinking
> 
> The person who did this got 3 inches of growth but they where 16.
> 
> Thoughts please



Bro, thats a good cycle, and yh it all seems safe. But you're better off investing this money into healthy food, stylish clothes ect ect. Ur 13 U dont need this shit. And yh, 1-Testosterone Cypionate has some good properties and seems very promising, I do have a source for it. However, its very new, and even if it all did check out, I wouldnt do that shit at 13. Wait till ur 17 at least.


----------



## Madness (Sep 21, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> .
> 
> 
> Bro, thats a good cycle, and yh it all seems safe. But you're better off investing this money into healthy food, stylish clothes ect ect. Ur 13 U dont need this shit. And yh, 1-Testosterone Cypionate has some good properties and seems very promising, I do have a source for it. However, its very new, and even if it all did check out, I wouldnt do that shit at 13. Wait till ur 17 at least.


Okay thanks! Ill keep this cycle in mind for later however ive heard 13 is the best time 2 start it


----------



## Tricky (Sep 21, 2018)

Madness said:


> Okay thanks! Ill keep this cycle in mind for later however ive heard 13 is the best time 2 start it



You're going through puberty, and you REALLY don't want to fuck up your hormones. A friend of mine was on so much test at 16 that he's gonna be on TRT for the rest of his life after getting off the cycle.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 21, 2018)

Nigga you're 13 just eat, sleep = grow


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Sep 22, 2018)

how many ius of GH? MK 677 is not strong enough to trigger height growth, its only equal to ~2 ius of pharma GH


----------



## Mango (Sep 22, 2018)

im willing to bet 10,000$ that OP's info came from either comethazine or jimboape from lookism.

to anyone here trying to using GH, peptides, or a secretagogue such as mk, let me tell you something. in studies and real world practice the amount of pharma hgh prescribed is 42micrograms per kilo a day. to get IU you multiply the milligram amount of hgh by 3. this comes to about 9-10iu of pharma HGH per day. unless youre a trust fund kid and your parents really want to drop 10s of thousands on this height experiment, good luck trying to source the funds to make a difference. especially considering youre under 18. if youre over 18, dont even try


----------



## Nibba (Sep 22, 2018)

Mango said:


> im willing to bet 10,000$ that OP's info came from either comethazine or jimboape from lookism.
> 
> to anyone here trying to using GH, peptides, or a secretagogue such as mk, let me tell you something. in studies and real world practice the amount of pharma hgh prescribed is 42micrograms per kilo a day. to get IU you multiply the milligram amount of hgh by 3. this comes to about 9-10iu of pharma HGH per day. unless youre a trust fund kid and your parents really want to drop 10s of thousands on this height experiment, good luck trying to source the funds to make a difference. especially considering youre under 18. if youre over 18, dont even try


I mean he could probably get it illegally but he's 13 and too young, naive, and impressionable and will get scammed tbh


----------



## Mango (Sep 22, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I mean he could probably get it illegally but he's 13 and too young, naive, and impressionable and will get scammed tbh



peptides and mk aren't illegal in the US. hgh is illegal. its not about the legality or even finding a legitmate source. its about the volume of hgh thats even needed in a single day. you're looking at $1500+ in expenses in hgh alone in a single month. 20k in a year. where is a kid supposed to find that kind of money?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 22, 2018)

Mango said:


> peptides and mk aren't illegal in the US. hgh is illegal. its not about the legality or even finding a legitmate source. its about the volume of hgh thats even needed in a single day. you're looking at $1500+ in expenses in hgh alone in a single month. 20k in a year. where is a kid supposed to find that kind of money?


I mean he could get it cheaply and probably get scammed


----------



## Mango (Sep 22, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I mean he could get it cheaply and probably get scammed


oh yea lets buy it cheap and get some bathwater from china 

dumbass


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Sep 22, 2018)

Mango said:


> peptides and mk aren't illegal in the US. hgh is illegal. its not about the legality or even finding a legitmate source. its about the volume of hgh thats even needed in a single day. you're looking at $1500+ in expenses in hgh alone in a single month. 20k in a year. where is a kid supposed to find that kind of money?


kids with GH deficiency are given megadoses for years on end and they only grow 1-3 inches for the cost of nearly a hundred thousand dollars. plus taking GH WILL shorten the growth period and lead to premature closure of the bones. OP is a clueless kid.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 22, 2018)

Mango said:


> dumbass


Lol u mean me or OP? He's only 13


----------



## Mango (Sep 22, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> kids with GH deficiency are given megadoses for years on end and they only grow 1-3 inches for the cost of nearly a hundred thousand dollars. plus taking GH WILL shorten the growth period and lead to premature closure of the bones. OP is a clueless kid.


i have never read in academic literature that giving gh to kids with ISS will shorten the growth period as the growth period is determined by estrogen.


Nibba said:


> Lol u mean me or OP? He's only 13


if you really thinking cheaping out on gh is a good idea, you deserved to be called a dumbass


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Sep 22, 2018)

Mango said:


> i have never read in academic literature that giving gh to kids with ISS will shorten the growth period as the growth period is determined by estrogen.
> 
> it does, and I can link you the study


----------



## Mango (Sep 22, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> link me it


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Sep 22, 2018)

https://adc.bmj.com/content/87/3/215


----------



## Nibba (Sep 22, 2018)

Mango said:


> if you really thinking cheaping out on gh is a good idea, you deserved to be called a dumbass


i never said that. i said he'd get scammed if he did that


----------



## Madness (Sep 22, 2018)

ey No hgh is in this stack


----------



## Tricky (Sep 22, 2018)

Real growth hormone is prescribed to small kids with extremely below average growth curves. What type and what dosage? Got no clue


----------



## Madness (Sep 22, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Real growth hormone is prescribed to small kids with extremely below average growth curves. What type and what dosage? Got no clue


I dont have hgh in this stack however I have igf-1 which is what really causes growth 

I would only take about 50mcg per week


----------



## Nibba (Sep 22, 2018)

Madness said:


> I dont have hgh in this stack however I have igf-1 which is what really causes growth
> 
> I would only take about 50mcg per week


Make sure you know the costs , risks, and side effects of these meds man. I'd strongly encourage you not to do this man. You're too young


----------



## Madness (Sep 22, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Make sure you know the costs , risks, and side effects of these meds man. I'd strongly encourage you not to do this man. You're too young


Yeah I've decided against it, for now, I won't start unless I become a manlet


----------



## Nibba (Sep 22, 2018)

Madness said:


> Yeah I've decided against it, for now, I won't start unless I become a manlet


If you're below 90%ile in height at 15 or so, maybe look into it then


----------



## Madness (Sep 22, 2018)

Nibba said:


> If you're below 90%ile in height at 15 or so, maybe look into it then


Im like 97th right now


----------



## Nibba (Sep 22, 2018)

Madness said:


> Im like 97th right now


Yeah you will probably be fine. If you're a late bloomer you might go down in height percentage like I did, so just be patient. I'm 6'3 now so just trust your body


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Sep 22, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> https://medalsresearch.com/collections/sarms/products/ibutamorin-mk-677
> 
> am buying this soon, 16 6’3 father 6’4, will update yall w results


beware of MK677.. get Pharma grade HGH instead.. MK677 fucks with your gherlin receptions and fucks with your regulation of fear.. you could become a paranoid psychotic off it it.. seriously.. google it


Madness said:


> Im like 97th right now



you're 5'8" at 13.. you won't end up a manlet.. you're the average height of a 16 year old

I was like 5'2" at 13 and I grew to be 5'9"


----------



## Nibba (Sep 22, 2018)

SchrodingersDick said:


> beware of MK677.. get Pharma grade HGH instead.. MK677 fucks with your gherlin receptions and fucks with your regulation of fear.. you could become a paranoid psychotic off it it.. seriously.. google it
> 
> 
> you're 5'8" at 13.. you won't end up a manlet.. you're the average height of a 16 year old
> ...


Unrelated but what's the significance of your username.

Is it like "if I don't look at it, it's both big and small" ? ????


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Sep 23, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Unrelated but what's the significance of your username.
> 
> Is it like "if I don't look at it, it's both big and small" ? ????


im too short and too bald for any foid to see it so its both too big and too small.

its pretty big though thats the thing. if I passed the height and hair threshold, I would fuck every foid and all of her friends inside of a week


----------



## UBER (Sep 23, 2018)

OP you are 5'8 at 13 should be good tbh.
I skipped all the spergfest above to tell you that you could try mk-677, hex and cjc are too hardcore for you, decide for that at 16.
Don't forget to take resveratrol and peak k2 mk4 45mg/day to inhibit estrogen and keep your plates open to have more options.
@SchrodingersDick said the sides, so proceed with caution.
here is my hex and cjc log if you are interested. 
https://looksmax.org/threads/my-hgh-looksmax-log-autists-gtfih.1074/


----------



## Madness (Sep 23, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Unrelated but what's the significance of your username.
> 
> Is it like "if I don't look at it, it's both big and small" ? ????


How tall where you at 13?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 23, 2018)

Madness said:


> How tall where you at 13?


I can't remember. I know it was over 5'4. I was around 5'6 at 12 I believe


----------



## Madness (Sep 23, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I can't remember. I know it was over 5'4. I was around 5'6 at 12 I believe


I was around 5 6-7 near the end of being 12


----------



## Nibba (Sep 23, 2018)

SchrodingersDick said:


> im too short and too bald for any foid to see it so its both too big and too small.
> 
> its pretty big though thats the thing. if I passed the height and hair threshold, I would fuck every foid and all of her friends inside of a week


Ah I see. Ever thought of LL+lifts? Also hair transplant?


----------



## Madness (Sep 23, 2018)

UBER said:


> OP you are 5'8 at 13 should be good tbh.
> I skipped all the spergfest above to tell you that you could try mk-677, hex and cjc are too hardcore for you, decide for that at 16.
> Don't forget to take resveratrol and peak k2 mk4 45mg/day to inhibit estrogen and keep your plates open to have more options.
> @SchrodingersDick said the sides, so proceed with caution.
> ...


I'll make sure to check that thread every once and awhile. I'm waiting to see if I continue on this growth path and if Im 6'2+ by 16 I wont take any peptides


----------



## UBER (Sep 23, 2018)

Madness said:


> I'll make sure to check that thread every once and awhile. I'm waiting to see if I continue on this growth path and if Im 6'2+ by 16 I wont take any peptides


Better tbh. You never know what you are injecting.
Natty is always best.


----------



## Madness (Sep 23, 2018)

UBER said:


> Better tbh. You never know what you are injecting.
> Natty is always best.


If I dont look aesthetic af by 20 Roids are tempting

7 years to go jfl


----------



## UBER (Sep 23, 2018)

Madness said:


> If I dont look aesthetic af by 20 Roids are tempting
> 
> 7 years to go jfl


Roids won't make you aethetic, they destroy your collagen. But yeah, do your best now and you will be surprised.
You already have like 95+ percentile height lmfao. I say wait the roiding till 25 Tbh, cuz at 20s you get the highest test levels in your life aka Natty roids.


----------



## Madness (Sep 23, 2018)

UBER said:


> Roids won't make you aethetic, they destroy your collagen. But yeah, do your best now and you will be surprised.
> You already have like 95+ percentile height lmfao. I say wait the roiding till 25 Tbh, cuz at 20s you get the highest test levels in your life aka Natty roids.


Roids will make your body aesthetic. Maybe 25 will be good because then Ive peaked and my frame is done growing


----------



## UBER (Sep 23, 2018)

Madness said:


> Roids will make your body aesthetic. Maybe 25 will be good because then Ive peaked and my frame is done growing


Sure, if you want the collagen synthesis of a rotting senior citizen.
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/0006295277900028
I hope you become a natty slayer and leave this shithole. I pray to God.


----------



## Madness (Sep 23, 2018)

UBER said:


> Sure, if you want the collagen synthesis of a rotting senior citizen.
> https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/0006295277900028
> I hope you become a natty slayer and leave this shithole. I pray to God.


If I haven't ascended in 12 years and my body is my problem its worth it imo


----------



## UBER (Sep 23, 2018)

Madness said:


> If I haven't ascended in 12 years and my body is my problem its worth it imo


Roids will descend you further.
lmao dude you are 13, can you even ejaculate properly let alone ascend?


----------



## Madness (Sep 23, 2018)

UBER said:


> Roids will descend you further.
> lmao dude you are 13, can you even ejaculate properly let alone ascend?


Bro stfu I probably get more action then you. You're a incel correct?


----------



## Mango (Sep 23, 2018)

people who say roids are bad are natty copers. just dont touch tren or orals and youll be fine in regards to skin. stick to test

if youre still growing, dont touch roids.


----------



## Madness (Sep 23, 2018)

Mango said:


> people who say roids are bad are natty copers. just dont touch tren or orals and youll be fine in regards to skin. stick to test
> 
> if youre still growing, dont touch roids.


I completely agree saying roids is soooo cope and Blue pilled


----------



## UBER (Sep 23, 2018)

Madness said:


> Bro stfu I probably get more action then you. You're a incel correct?


Yeah, so?


----------



## Madness (Sep 23, 2018)

UBER said:


> Yeah, so?


So? How would you know if steroids will descend you? I can guarantee you haven't tried them either


----------



## UBER (Sep 23, 2018)

Madness said:


> So? How would you know if steroids will descend you? I can guarantee you haven't tried them either


By researching like a fucking autist.


----------



## Mango (Sep 23, 2018)

UBER said:


> By researching like a fucking autist.


LOL

i can really tell you have autism by thinking aromasin was over a thousand dolllars.


----------



## UBER (Sep 23, 2018)

Mango said:


> LOL
> 
> i can really tell you have autism by thinking aromasin was over a thousand dolllars.


I linked you the price you sperg.


----------



## Mango (Sep 23, 2018)

UBER said:


> I linked you the price you sperg.




first thing to come up on aromasin price reddit

go on sst and look at the ugl sources. 

im trying to help you dumbass.


----------



## UBER (Sep 23, 2018)

Mango said:


> first thing to come up on aromasin price reddit
> 
> go on sst and look at the ugl sources.
> 
> im trying to help you dumbass.



Thanks for your help but I gave up already.
Did you every try it?


----------



## Mango (Sep 23, 2018)

madness a real g for having an open mind.


----------



## Madness (Sep 23, 2018)

Mango said:


> first thing to come up on aromasin price reddit
> 
> go on sst and look at the ugl sources.
> 
> im trying to help you dumbass.



Is it cool for me to try this?


----------



## UBER (Sep 23, 2018)

Madness said:


> Is it cool for me to try this?


God dammit you dumbass child. Don't touch shit now, you are 5'8" at 13 whats wrong with you?


----------



## Mango (Sep 23, 2018)

Madness said:


> Is it cool for me to try this?


if you need an aromasin source PM me. this is the only thing you'll need to take if you want to get taller. dont do peptides or anything.


UBER said:


> God dammit you dumbass child. Don't touch shit now, you are 5'8" at 13 whats wrong with you?


youre like an retarded animal. you lash out at people who help and now attack people who actually want to try. sorry that your peptides were bunk. dont have to project that on us


----------



## UBER (Sep 23, 2018)

Mango said:


> if you need an aromasin source PM me. this is the only thing you'll need to take if you want to get taller. dont do peptides or anything.
> 
> youre like an retarded animal. you lash out at people who help and now attack people who actually want to try. sorry that your peptides were bunk. dont have to project that on us


You aren't even addressing my point LOL!
Do whatever you like, ladies.


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Sep 23, 2018)

I have friends who were growing at a normal rate then they stopped growing once they took roids, one of them is now 5'5 cause of them


----------



## Mango (Sep 23, 2018)

UBER said:


> You aren't even addressing my point LOL!
> Do whatever you like, ladies.


my point is that i can provide you entire endocrinology textbook sections saying that im right. ive studied this topic far longer than you have.


----------



## UBER (Sep 23, 2018)

Mango said:


> my point is that i can provide you entire endocrinology textbook sections saying that im right.


I never said you are wrong.


Mango said:


> ive studied this topic far longer than you have.


oooh really?? tell me how much.


----------



## Mango (Sep 23, 2018)

i can say over a year of research into height generally speaking and a couple months of dedicated reading. theres only 2 natural ways to get taller. have lots of growth hormone or have no estrogen. growth hormone is expensive, so the option is the latter.

height is so nuanced im not going to even scratch the surface of it on this site. you need to read actual textbooks and scholarly articles


----------



## Madness (Sep 23, 2018)

fatcelnolonger said:


> I have friends who were growing at a normal rate then they stopped growing once they took roids, one of them is now 5'5 cause of them


Yeah im not doing roids till minimum 18


----------



## WelcumToTheRealWorld (Sep 24, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> https://medalsresearch.com/collections/sarms/products/ibutamorin-mk-677
> 
> am buying this soon, 16 6’3 father 6’4, will update yall w results


If your dad is 6'3 your genetic max is probably around 6'5-6'6. Pretty good boyo.


----------



## Mango (Sep 24, 2018)

WelcumToTheRealWorld said:


> If your dad is 6'3 your genetic max is probably around 6'5-6'6. Pretty good boyo.


there is no such thing as a genetic maximum to height. if your plates are open and you have circulating amounts of gh, you will grow


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 24, 2018)

WelcumToTheRealWorld said:


> If your dad is 6'3 your genetic max is probably around 6'5-6'6. Pretty good boyo.


my dad is 6'4, i'm 6'3


----------



## Madness (Oct 5, 2018)

Unwanted said:


> Could that be used for frame gains OP? And how long should it be used to see the effects?


sorry for late reply and yes


----------



## Zadig (Oct 5, 2018)

Madness said:


> Is this safe at 13?? Hexarelin + CJC-1295, Vitamin K2 MK-4, Glucosamine & Chondroiton, IGF-1 LR3, DHT cream , sleeping 10.5hrs per night on avg, never drinking
> 
> The person who did this got 3 inches of growth but they where 16.
> 
> Thoughts please



Start doing sports, be good at it, get juiced with steroids & hgh by your high school coach. problem solved


----------



## treedude (Oct 5, 2018)

Madness said:


> Is this safe at 13?? Hexarelin + CJC-1295, Vitamin K2 MK-4, Glucosamine & Chondroiton, IGF-1 LR3, DHT cream , sleeping 10.5hrs per night on avg, never drinking
> 
> The person who did this got 3 inches of growth but they where 16.
> 
> Thoughts please


Lol
I'm pretty sure the largest growth spurt is at age 11-12.

You have around 2-4 inches possible until early 20s.


Nibba said:


> I can't remember. I know it was over 5'4. I was around 5'6 at 12 I believe


No fugging way hahaha

I was 5 11 at age 12
That seems unrealistic to be 6'3 at 5'6 that early


----------

